# Betta owner with 6.6 gallon Bookshelf Aquarium



## frankster

Hi, All!

I'm a new Betta owner who is about to transfer the Betta from an Eclipse 2 gallon tank to a Petco 6.6 Petco Bookshelf Aquarium. I had read that Petco no longer sold it (no listing on website) and was excited to that my local Petco had it in stock.

It's a lot more roomy so I'm here for some decorating tips. Looking forward to chatting.

Frank


----------



## mk4gti

I tried one of those petco 6.6 gallons, they are made of poor plastic and they fog and muck very quick. Not to mention they scratch like nothing and usually come scratched. The filter that comes with that thing is noisey crap too. If i was you i would see if u can return it and get aregular glass 10 gallon with like a aqueon 20 or something like that


----------



## frankster

I knew going in about the propensity for scratches, generic filter, and possible leaking, but the shape of it sold me.

Initial Observations: 

Plastic: The plastic definitely isn't as crystal clear as the Eclipse. In watch terminology, the Eclipse plastic looks like a non-glare sapphire crystal compared to the Petco's standard crystal. However, it's not bad and I haven't detected obvious scratches on the Petco. Also, no leaking yet.

Filter: After running overnight the filter hasn't removed the dust and sediment floating on the surface. I don't know whether other filters address floating sediment. The noise level is low and you can't see the exit flow (no bubbles or ripples).

Size: Wow. It looks huge for a 6.6 gallon tank. With gravel and substrate, I needed about 5.5 gallons of water to fill to it to an inch from the top.


----------



## mk4gti

I had one set up and cycling for about a month with an aquclear 20 on it, its looked like crap for ever so i just trashed it and bought a glass 10 gallon, cheaper and better. The shape is what sold me on that tank too but i wasted a lot of time and money trying to set it up and just got frustrated and went with a 10 gallon glass tank that looks 1000 times better.


----------



## Cole

I set one up about a month ago as a shrimp tank. It's been great so far, and my plants are growing great with the stock light. I just wish the feeding slot was a little larger.

Are you wanting to use live plants? Any hardscape (i.e. rocks, driftwood)?


----------



## Big Dog

Small planted aquarium would look cool.


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the site.


----------



## frankster

Cole said:


> I set one up about a month ago as a shrimp tank. It's been great so far, and my plants are growing great with the stock light. I just wish the feeding slot was a little larger.
> 
> Are you wanting to use live plants? Any hardscape (i.e. rocks, driftwood)?


I started with a blade and moss ball, photo below. Since then I added a banana plant and another moss ball. I'm happy with the way it looks.


----------

